# Bike Chain Clock



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Picture from the internet

I am taken by this simple design and a bit annoyed with myself for not producing it.

So if someone wanted to make something like that could you recomend a suitable battery powered clock movement.

There would be a lot more power required that the usual kitchen clock that we all know and love :thumbsdown: maybe something old exists that would run off a couple of D cells.

Any help appreciated


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey, that is pretty cool but I don't quite get how to read the time. So if the hour is straight up - that is the time, straight up? If it is half way down on the right side then it's - half past the hour? I don't know about quarters.

If you figure out how to produce these, let me know.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I was just thinking (I know... dangerous!)... how about an electric movement out of some old electric kitchen clock or something?? The electric movement might have enough torque to hold it in place and move it.

David, now we are official partners on this - if you go with the electric of course.


----------



## mulliner86 (Jan 12, 2010)

perhaps if you used a lighweight road bicycle chain you wouldn't require huge amounts of torque in the movement?


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> I was just thinking (I know... dangerous!)... how about an electric movement out of some old electric kitchen clock or something?? The electric movement might have enough torque to hold it in place and move it.
> 
> David, now we are official partners on this - if you go with the electric of course.


Yes, a syncronous electric clock would probably work but the supply is the problem. You see I wallpaper every twenty years if it needs it or not.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

mulliner86 said:


> perhaps if you used a lighweight road bicycle chain you wouldn't require huge amounts of torque in the movement?


Or something even lighter, I wonder if a cord or thread would work.....


----------



## mulliner86 (Jan 12, 2010)

DavidH said:


> mulliner86 said:
> 
> 
> > perhaps if you used a lighweight road bicycle chain you wouldn't require huge amounts of torque in the movement?
> ...


I don't reckon a cord or thread would have the lateral stability in order to support the numbers?


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

A bit of development on this one, We have an electric movement.










Consists of a 1 RPM clock motor running a 60:1 reduction giving 1 turn per hour.

The time base is the 50Hz electric supply. Still working on the chain and numbers, ATM I have a chain running with labels stuck on for evaluation.......


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Interesting David, looks like you could be getting there a bit! :yes:

I noticed in the "Chinese Bazaars" in Spain recently (all of the big ones anyways) they's selling self adhesive numbers and letters for the back of cars made in plastic. The idea is you can say you have a "2.7L Diesel" even if it's a Fiat 600 :lol:

Wonder if you could maybe source chrome plastic numbers from a car accessory store?

2c worth

ldman: :weed:


----------



## apelann (Jan 27, 2012)

DavidH said:


> A bit of development on this one, We have an electric movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hello would be happy to gzt somz more info

please contact me at

[email protected]


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Cool,


----------



## apelann (Jan 27, 2012)

Haggis said:


> Cool,


but where do i buy one?????


----------



## Tony1951 (Dec 23, 2011)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> I was just thinking (I know... dangerous!)... how about an electric movement out of some old electric kitchen clock or something?? The electric movement might have enough torque to hold it in place and move it.


Put a crank and pedals on it and I could pedal it for you, but I'd expect to be paid something.

There are some wooden clock plans on the Interweb somewhere. You can cut out the parts with a fret saw. They actually produce a clock of the kind we would all recognise.

Here you are, I found it:

http://www.woodenclocks.co.uk/clock%201.html


----------



## jamesmatheson (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi I made a self rewinding clock with 2 dc motors and no battery here

https://goo.gl/photos/qv7XpVK3FPpcRRPZ6

It also charges cellphones

I cant find anyone to make it professionally

I am speaking to a master clock maker in February if im lucky

If your interested conact me


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2015)

jamesmatheson said:


> Hi I made a self rewinding clock with 2 dc motors and no battery here
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/qv7XpVK3FPpcRRPZ6
> 
> ...


 i think you have been here before and it turned into a pun competition :laugh:

anyway, with the greatest of respect and all that, what is the point? its seems you have created an answer to a problem that you have created, these days you can buy solar chargers, there are manual hand wind chargers and of course the old fashioned plug in the wall chargers, if this is for third world application then solar and wind has this covered i would have thought, i would say the fact you are on watch forum looking for sponsors there is a message there.

its a bit like having an electric car but having to tow a generator to run it


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Got a phone call earlier to say my car is ready to be picked up............


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

those syncronus motors did not work out. then their is 50 or 60 cycles ( hertz if you must! ) great idea if you find a new power source.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2015)

vinn said:


> those syncronus motors did not work out. then their is 50 or 60 cycles ( hertz if you must! ) great idea if you find a new power source.


 which completely defeats the purpose of what is trying to be achieved if you have a power source already :wacko:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

not interested in nuclear power?


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2015)

vinn said:


> not interested in nuclear power?


 :laugh:


----------

